# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الساقو العدل ..حق جدتي ..

## ملاك الناصره

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم اجمعين_ 

_امممممممممم والله اليوم جايبه لكم طريقة الساقو العدله مو زي الي يسوها بنات هالأيام الخربوطه هذي الساقو العدله مالت القديمين الأصليه يعنو والله لذيذه مره ومافي احد ذاقها من عندي ومامدحنياحم احم..اكيد بتعجبهم لأن اني الي مسويتنها <<<مداح نفسه..خخخخ المهم ما اطول عليكم في الكلام اتركم ويا الطبق .._ 

_المقادير:_
_2 كوب من حبيبات الساقو_
_¼ 1 كوب سكر_
_3ملاعق كبيرة دهن قي_
_رشة زعفران_
_عدة رشات هيل_
_حفنة لوز (بيدان)_ 

_الطريقة_
_يغسل الساقو مرتين (مثل غسل الرز) ثم ينقع في الماء عشرين دقيقة_
_يسكب الماء الزائد ويترك ماء فقط بالمقدار الذي يغطي الحبات_ 

_يسخن على النار (في صفرية تيفال) ثم يخلط معه السكر_ 
_يضاف الدهن ويخلط_ 


_إذا تجانس وبدأ بالغليان يضاف الزعفران ليكتسب اللون_  


_نهدئ النار ويترك الساقو إلى أن تختفي الحبات (حوالى ساعة ونصف إلى ساعتين) مع التحريك بين الحين والآخر_ 
_في هذه الأثناء تنقع حبات اللوز في ماء مغلي إلى أن يبرد_
_سيصبح سهلا فصل القشرة عنها، وتقسم كل حبة إلى نصفين_ 
_قبل أن تنتهي الساعتان وعندما يقترب من النضخ يضاف الهيل واللوز_ 

_إذا تم النضج يوضع في الأطباق_ 

_وبالهناء والشفاء_ 
_تحياتي ملاكوو القمر.._

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

طلعتي منتي هينه ..فن في المطبخ
عاد اني حاولت اسوي ومثل ماقلتي خربوووطه
مرة وحدة ضبط عندي 
 يسلمو ملاك ع الوصفة ..
وعلى جهودك المبذوووله.

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي مـــــــلاك
يعطيك العااافيه ع الطبق الذييييييييذ
ولاحرمنا جديدك 
دمت بخير 
تقبلي تحيااااتي فــــــرح

----------


## ضوى

*أختي ملاك صراحة تسلم يد جدتش ويدك بعد*
*ملاك هذا ساقو مطور لأن امسويته في صفرية تيفال* 
*جداتنا قبل ماعندهم تيفال*
*بس عن جد احب الساقو وااااااااااااااااااااااجد*
*ويا البيدان والجوز بعد يم يم*
*ربي يوفقك ويحفظك اختي ملاك الناصرة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

امممممممممم
ساقووو 
امووت في الساااقو
حق جدتي بعد
على قولت
 ملاك
القديم الحلو مو الخربووطة 
تسلم ايدج ملاك على الوصفة
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> طلعتي منتي هينه ..فن في المطبخ
> عاد اني حاولت اسوي ومثل ماقلتي خربوووطه
> مرة وحدة ضبط عندي 
> يسلمو ملاك ع الوصفة ..
> وعلى جهودك المبذوووله.
> 
> تحياتي



مشكوره حبيبتي ع المرور اللطيف وانشاء الله تسوي هذي الطريقه وتعجبش هذي مو خربوطه لأن ملاكوو هي الي تحاطتنها :noworry:  هههههه على العموم  تسلمي غناتي على المرور نورتي صفحتي ياقمر ..تحياتي ملاكوو :rolleyes:

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> يسلمووو حبيبتي مـــــــلاك
> 
> يعطيك العااافيه ع الطبق الذييييييييذ
> ولاحرمنا جديدك 
> دمت بخير 
> 
> تقبلي تحيااااتي فــــــرح



الله يسلمش حبيبتي ويعافيش يارب وعليش بالعافيه نورتي..تحياتي اختش الصغيرونه ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *أختي ملاك صراحة تسلم يد جدتش ويدك بعد*
> 
> *ملاك هذا ساقو مطور لأن امسويته في صفرية تيفال* 
> *جداتنا قبل ماعندهم تيفال*
> *بس عن جد احب الساقو وااااااااااااااااااااااجد*
> *ويا البيدان والجوز بعد يم يم*
> 
> *ربي يوفقك ويحفظك اختي ملاك الناصرة*



مشكوره غناتي على مرورش اللطيف بصفحتي والله يسلمش يارب ..وصحيح جداتنا ماعندهم صفريات تيفال بس الحين نسوي في تيفال علشان يزبط اكثر تعرفي بنات هالايام مايحبو يطولون في الطبخ والصفريه التيفال بسرعه يستوي فيها الاكل ..ع العموم تسلمي حبيبتي على مرورش نورتي ..تحياتي اختش الصغيرونه ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> امممممممممم
> ساقووو 
> امووت في الساااقو
> حق جدتي بعد
> على قولت
> ملاك
> القديم الحلو مو الخربووطة 
> تسلم ايدج ملاك على الوصفة
> عطاج الله العافية



الله يسلمش حبيبتي ويعافيش يارب ومشكوره على مرورش اللطيف بصفحتي نورتيها ياقمر ومن ذوقش اذا عجبش ..تحياتي ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## واحد فاضي

طريقه رهيييييييييبه خيتي ملاك 

بس>>>>>>>>>>أنا ما أحب الساقو مرررررررررررررررررررررررررره

عليهم بالعافيه اللي يحبوه 

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> طريقه رهيييييييييبه خيتي ملاك 
> 
> بس>>>>>>>>>>أنا ما أحب الساقو مرررررررررررررررررررررررررره
> 
> عليهم بالعافيه اللي يحبوه 
> 
> تحياتي



مشكور أخوي واحد فاضي على مرورك العطر نورت صفحتي بعد ما كانت ظلام :rolleyes: وبعدين الى ويش ماتحب الساقو لازم تحبه اجباري يعني مو على كيفك خلي ام زين تسوي هذي الطريقه وبتعجبك وبتشوف وبعدين بتقول صدقت اختي الصغيروونه ملوكه ..اني الي هي اني الي فاشله في الطبيخ لما اسويه يجنوا عليه الناس خخخخخخخ :noworry: (مداح نفسه)اجل خيتي ام زين لوتسويه كيف بيطلع اكيد بتاكلون الملاعق وراه ههههههههه :wink:  :bigsmile: على العموم تسلم اخوي ع المرور تحياتي ملاكوو :amuse:

----------


## سيناريو

*مشكوره لي رجعه للطبخه في شهر رمضان*
*الله يعطيش العافيه ملوكووو*

----------


## الماسه الحساسه

يمييي يميييييي


شكلها لذيذة انه ودي اسوي ساقوو


بجربها على نفس الطريقة الي قلتيها 


يسلمو


المــاسهـ الحسـاسهـ

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *مشكوره لي رجعه للطبخه في شهر رمضان*
> *الله يعطيش العافيه ملوكووو*



العفو حبيبتي والله يعافيش يارب وانشاء الله تعجبش وعليش بالعافيه..تحياتي ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> يمييي يميييييي
> 
> 
> شكلها لذيذة انه ودي اسوي ساقوو
> 
> 
> بجربها على نفس الطريقة الي قلتيها 
> 
> 
> ...



تسلمي اختي الماسه الحساسه على مرورش بصفحتي نورتيها وانشاء الله تجربيها وتعجبش وعليش بمليون عافيه تحياتي ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك عالطبخه مع اني ماحبهااااا*
*بس بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يسلمووا خيووه ع الوصفه*
*انا ما أكلها الا من ايد امي بس وبعد بشروط << حكم فرعون*
*لازم اذا تسويها بدون هيل ولا زعفران ولازم تحط لي بيذان << ما قلت لكم حكم فرعون*
*ع العموم يسلمووا هاليدين ع الطبخه* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *شكرا لك عالطبخه مع اني ماحبهااااا*
> 
> 
> *بس بارك الله فيك* 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*



اهي اهي اهي اهي اهي اييييييييييييييييييي :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 


هذي ثاني مره تفشلني اهي اهي اهي اهي اهي :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: ويشو ماتحبها مايصير لازم تحبها اخوي...ايه اكيد الي اكلتها مو نفس طريقت اختك ملاكوو علشان كذا ماتحبها..قول الى زوجتك تسوي هذي الطريقه وبتحبها تدري ليش مو لأن الطريقه لذيذه..لالالالا..لأن اني الي حاطتنها علشان كدا بتطلع حليوه..بس والله العظيم فشلتني اي اي اي ايييييييييييي وحطمتني  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko: تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *يسلمووا خيووه ع الوصفه*
> 
> *انا ما أكلها الا من ايد امي بس وبعد بشروط << حكم فرعون*
> *لازم اذا تسويها بدون هيل ولا زعفران ولازم تحط لي بيذان << ما قلت لكم حكم فرعون*
> *ع العموم يسلمووا هاليدين ع الطبخه* 
> *يعطيك الف عافيه*
> *موفقه* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *دمعه حزن*



الله يعافيش ويسلمش اختي دمعة حزن ..بس ويش خانت الساقو بدون هيل وزعفران بطلع مو حلو غير..جربي مره ذوقيه بالهيل والزعفران واني متأكده انه راح يعجبش تدري لويش؟؟؟مو لأن الهيل والزعفران حلوين..لالالالالالالالالا لأن انتي حلوه والحلو ماياكل الا الشي الحلو مثله يعني يشوف كل شي حلو زيه وانتي قمر يعني لما بتاكلي كأنش قاعده تاكلي القمر..ع العموم مشكوره غناتي على مرورش اللطيف الخفيف النظيف الظريف بصفحتي نورتيها بوجودش يا عسل..تحياتي اختش ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملاك الناصره

[quote=شبكة الناصرة;422712]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصرة على المرور نورت صفحتي بوجودك ..والله يعافيك يارب..تقبل تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يبغى ليي ادش المطبخ واسويها نفسي فيها*
*تسلميلي ع الطريقه*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> تسلمين حبوبه



الله يسلمش اختي ومشكوره على المرور منوره..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *يبغى ليي ادش المطبخ واسويها نفسي فيها*
> 
> *تسلميلي ع الطريقه*
> *يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *ضحكوه البطه*



هههههههههه يالله ام عباس دخلي الطبخ وسويها اعرفش طباخه وطبخش لذيذ بعد يالله سويها وجيبي لينا البيت .. :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: ايه طبخ ضحوكه مافيه منه حتى لما كنتي تطبخي في المدرسه كان طبخش لذيذ هابت ريح انتي  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes: تسلمي حبوبه ع المرور نورتي صفحتي ..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------

